

Redis as an LRU cache (and the mystery of port 6379) - antirez
http://antirez.com/post/redis-as-LRU-cache.html

======
tptacek
Be sure not to check some photo if you're at you're office.

~~~
antirez
added a warning about the not-safe-for-workness of photos. thanks.

~~~
tptacek
Is there a charity or a cause you like that we can donate to to thank you for
Redis?

~~~
antirez
Thank you tptacek, this is definitely a cause that I like:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emergency_(NGO)>

------
snissn
LRU = Least Recently Used

wikipedia link: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cache_algorithms>

